# Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...


----------



## Sixxer (28. Januar 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Erster!!
Bekommst du als Tester neuer Hardware auch schon mal "Anrufe oder Geschenke" seitens der Hardwarehersteller damit Tests sowie Produktbeurteilungen besser ausfallen oder bist du zu 100% unabhängig? Wird seitens der Industrie vorab schon versucht Einfluss zu nehmen? So wie bei Autobild...


----------



## Dre (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Photobombing Level: Nerd.


----------



## Floppy90 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Wird seitens der Industrie vorab schon versucht Einfluss zu nehmen? So wie bei Autobild...


 
Vergleichst du da nicht gerade Äpfel mit Birnen – in dem Fall Computer mit Autos? Und hast du dafür Beweise?


----------



## Jagiełło (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Als jemand dessen Berufleben sich um PCs dreht, hat man da noch Lust privat zu zocken,  casemodding zu betreiben oder ähnliches? Oder grade das krasse Gegenteil davon, indem man sich sonst von sowas fernhält?


----------



## Sixxer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*



Floppy90 schrieb:


> Und hast du dafür Beweise?


Das war eine Frage und keine Behauptung. Spamme hier den Thread nicht zu. Schreib mir per PN wenn dir etwas auf der Seele liegt.


----------



## Rolk (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Hmmm, einer der Reds die man eher "selten sieht". Deshalb mal ganz simpel:

Was sind deine Lieblings Spiele?

Was war die höchste Zahl an PC Systemen die du privat gleichzeitig betriebsbereit in der Wohnung stehen hattest?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Das letzte Bild ist natürlich affengeil 

Was ich daher wissen will ist: Hat Christian die auf dem Bild eigentlich anwesenden Personen denn vergrault?

nein im Ernst - welcher PCGH-Mitarbeiter nervt dich eigentlich am häufigsten - und welcher fühlt sich am meisten von dir generft? Und jetzt sag nicht: "der Chef natürlich!"


----------



## Standeck (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Ich würd gern wissen was er über Fanboy´s und über die Grabenkriege der Intel, AMD und Nvidia Anhäger in unserem geliebten Forum denkt?  Das interessiert mich eigentlich bei jedem. Positiv dürfte das schon mal nicht sein vermute ich. Vielleicht gibts auch ein paar Interne Redaktions Witze über die Fanboy "Kultur".


----------



## DiZER (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

hi,

hat man heutzutage als "sou" chef überhaupt noch zeit am PC zu spielen? 

mfg und weiterhin alles gute aus berlin an alle inner redaktion.


----------



## Rolk (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Werden in der Redaktion eigentlich immer noch Gehäusefestungen gebaut? 

Falls ja, was hältst du davon?


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Was wolltest du als Kind für einen Beruf später ausüben bzw. bevor du Redakteur wurdest? Gab es da noch einen anderen Berufswunsch?


----------



## Explosiv (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Christian Gögelein wissen wollten ...*

Wie bist Du Redakteur bei PCGH geworden, oder wie ist es dazu gekommen? 

MfG


----------

